# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Mein Mann ist 54 jährig im Oktober verstorben

## Annelie

Mein Mann Michael ist am 21.Oktober 2009  leider verstorben.
2 1/2 Jahre nach der Diagnose. 
Die Metastasen haben ihm in den letzten 10 Monaten die (Lebens) Kraft genommen, wöchentlich hat er körperliche Veränderungen wahrnehmen müssen.
Seine immer vorhandene Hoffnung auf die erforderliche Zeit in der Hilfe für ihn möglich ist, hat sich leider nicht ergeben, wir sind sehr traurig.


Annelie und Kinder

Ich wünsche ihnen und ihren Angehörigen weiterhin viel Kraft und Mut im Leben mit dieser Erkrankung

----------


## Pinguin

*Traurige Botschaft*

Liebe Annelie, es verursacht immer wieder lähmendes Grübeln, wenn so eine Nachricht hier zu lesen ist. Ich danke Dir, dass Du heute wieder die Kraft verspürst, uns über den Heimgang Deines Mannes zu informieren. Mein herzliches Beileid gilt Dir und Euren Kindern.


*"Es gibt im Leben für alles eine Zeit, eine Zeit der Freude, der Stille, der Trauer und eine Zeit der dankbaren Erinnerung"*

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Annelie,

ich möchte Dir mein Mitgefühl aussprechen und wünsche Dir die nötige Kraft.

Alles Liebe
Andrea

----------


## Andy63

Liebe Annelie,

Es tut mir sehr sehr leid, dass dein Mann den Krebs nicht bezwingen konnte.

Möchte Dir auch mein Mitgefühl aussprechen.

Alles Liebe.

Andy

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Annelie,

dir und den Kindern mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl auch von einem Betroffenen.

Ich wünsche Ihnen Kraft um die Zeit der Trauer zu überbrücken.

Hans-J.

----------

